# would this homebrew controller work I don't see why not



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

I haven't been on here in a long time been focusing on school but i just got a good job and now starting to look at building a ev truck 
So I almost got a electronic tech degree i am not a EE so i might know enough to get me in trouble but for a the motor controller can it just be a simple pwm (if a brushed motor) i have made one in class with a 555 timer and a mosfet i would assume you would just need to put a bunch of mosfet in parallel to get the current you need each mosfet would have to be rated over the voltage you want to use. here is a link to what i am thinking it will look like http://chemelec.com/Projects/PWM/PWM-More-6.jpg of what i am thinking the only things that i think is needed to be added is caps so it puts a more smooth drain on the battery.555 timers are cheap the mosfets would be the bulk of the cost and would end up only being half the cost of a solution
here is a link to a mosfet i was thinking would work https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...=X&ei=VyAgUsaAFuahiQKkjoCwCQ&ved=0CIMBEPMCMAc


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Someone did the work allready, all you have to do is to build it :

http://ecomodder.com/wiki/index.php/ReVolt

http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/

Or just search for : Paul and Sabrina Open Revolt.

Have fun.


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

That is cool has a lot of features I was thinking of adding later on


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

boyaka said:


> I haven't been on here in a long time been focusing on school but i just got a good job and now starting to look at building a ev truck
> So I almost got a electronic tech degree i am not a EE so i might know enough to get me in trouble but for a the motor controller can it just be a simple pwm (if a brushed motor) i have made one in class with a 555 timer and a mosfet i would assume you would just need to put a bunch of mosfet in parallel to get the current you need each mosfet would have to be rated over the voltage you want to use. here is a link to what i am thinking it will look like http://chemelec.com/Projects/PWM/PWM-More-6.jpg of what i am thinking the only things that i think is needed to be added is caps so it puts a more smooth drain on the battery.555 timers are cheap the mosfets would be the bulk of the cost and would end up only being half the cost of a solution
> here is a link to a mosfet i was thinking would work https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...=X&ei=VyAgUsaAFuahiQKkjoCwCQ&ved=0CIMBEPMCMAc


If only if it were that simple. The driver you posted may have enough power to drive a RC car motor, but the 200 mA max current of the 555 is woefully inadequate for the task.

The device that is normally used between the PWM and the mosfet gate that can deliver the amps of punch necessary to drive the mosfets is called a high side mosfet gate driver.

There are literally a hundred threads on this forum about homebrew controllers. Folks such as Tesseract and Qer, developers of the Soliton 1, Jack Bauer, the aforementioned Paul, Valerun, and others have contributed a wealth of knowledge and experience to this design task. 

Go back and review other homebrew threads. Trust me you will learn quite a bit.

ga2500ev


----------

